# Connecting PDA to the Internet



## blindfox (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello, I have a Dell Axim x51 pda, Im not sure on how I should to connect it to the internet. Im trying to connect it to the modem...(Wi-fi) i think... anyway.. it's really bothering me. Can anyone help me, please?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://wifi.aximsite.com/wm5.html


----------

